# 40 Simple Gallons



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, since I tore down 5 tanks and am down to 2 at the moment, I figured I would start a new thread. The other ones are just a bit too crazy and long right now. Plus, I have been falling behind on updating as the new job and baby have been taking up a lot of my time.

If you followed my other thread, you will see what I mean about hard to follow. I have taken down my 2 gallon hex, the 2.5 gallon, Mossville, Shrimptopia, and my 10 gallon planted. I still have the 20 high and the pretty new 20 long. I also still have my greenhouses. I am still planning on a fish room and all that, but now I need to wait a while. Hopefully in the fall when the little one is a bit older and I am a bit more used to working nights. But anyway, here are the tanks. Enjoy.:icon_smil

*20 long crypt jungle.

*All the livestock from my 3 10 gallon tanks went in here. I have 9 cardinal tetras, 4 Habrosus cories, 3 L104 plecos, and a bunch of cherry shrimp. Lots of crypts, some anubias, and java fern make up the flora. Along with some moss.

FTS









Left Side









Right Side









Random shrimp shots

















Female(?) L104 Clown Pleco









*20 high

*Still the same as before. The only difference is I think my female L144 is carrying eggs. Need some caves really soon.

FTS









Left Side









Middle









Right Side









Female L144 chowing down

















Male L144

















I don't have any immediate plans for any more tanks until I am done with the basement. But hopefully, I will keep up with these 2 a bit better now. Enjoy.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Wondered where you been off too! How have things been going for you? 

How's the basement coming along, and the new job?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Wondered where you been off too! How have things been going for you?
> 
> How's the basement coming along, and the new job?


I am still around some. Things are pretty good right now. How about you man?

Hmmmm, the basement is not coming as planned, lol. Hopefully I will get back to it soon though. And I start management training at my job, hopefully this week, but we shall see. Any thing on the job front for you?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am still around some. Things are pretty good right now. How about you man?
> 
> Hmmmm, the basement is not coming as planned, lol. Hopefully I will get back to it soon though. And I start management training at my job, hopefully this week, but we shall see. Any thing on the job front for you?


No I been applying too places every day off careerbuilder and monster and craigslist and stuff and notta. How is the emersed setup coming along


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> No I been applying too places every day off careerbuilder and monster and craigslist and stuff and notta. How is the emersed setup coming along


Dang, sorry to hear that man. Hope you find something soon.

Lol, just responded in your thread.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Dang, sorry to hear that man. Hope you find something soon.
> 
> Lol, just responded in your thread.:hihi:


Lol, I just saw your reply. I know one place I applied too took down there job posting today and said they were going too start processing applications next week so I'll probably stop up there and ask any word next week sometime. I'm hoping something comes along cause I don't know what too do at this point.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Tanks are looking good Cable. 

I know what it feels like when life starts smashing your aquarium time. Just don't let it get out of hand like I did when mine crashed lol. It wasn't good.


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Bahugo - What do you do?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Lol, I just saw your reply. I know one place I applied too took down there job posting today and said they were going too start processing applications next week so I'll probably stop up there and ask any word next week sometime. I'm hoping something comes along cause I don't know what too do at this point.


Meh. If worst comes to worst, there is always fast food man. But, exhaust all your other options first. Lol. I am sure you know that already though.



rockwood said:


> Tanks are looking good Cable.
> 
> I know what it feels like when life starts smashing your aquarium time. Just don't let it get out of hand like I did when mine crashed lol. It wasn't good.


Thanks man. I was laazy for a good month or so. Finally I got sick of looking at crappy tanks, so I tore them down. I should be able to handle it better now. Let's keep our fingers crossed.:hihi:


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Ha, you've got it. 

My tank is on coast until we get closer to the end of May. I have taxes to pay (for my web design/dev business) and I HAVE to get a new computer. I'm looking at a new 15" Macbook Pro or a 27" iMac. Needless to say that's going to hurt . I've put it off as long as I can. 

So my Aqua Soil, manzy and stone are on hold lol. Plus I have a new 65g to pay for (I'm buying my roommates when we move out.)

Real life sucks.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

rockwood said:


> Ha, you've got it.
> 
> My tank is on coast until we get closer to the end of May. I have taxes to pay (for my web design/dev business) and I HAVE to get a new computer. I'm looking at a new 15" Macbook Pro or a 27" iMac. Needless to say that's going to hurt . I've put it off as long as I can.
> 
> ...


On coast. I like that. I am hoping my tanks can do a bit more of that, hence the name of the journal being 40 Simple Gallons. I don't mind dosing and changing CO2, but I hated doing it on 7 tanks. Now, I really have to do it on one. The 20 long is going to be uber low tech....... I hope.

I hate bills. I still have to file my taxes, but I am not going to owe any. Not going to get anything back either though, stupid school loans. I could use a new comp too, but I just added some ram to mine, so it should be ok for a bit. You are right, those Apple comps are hella expensive. Too much for my wallet. I am a PC guy all the way.

New 65 gallon you say? Any plans for that one?

Real life does suck. Lol. But I have good reason for cutting my tanks down. 2 daughters will take a lot out of ya. But it is worth it.:biggrin:


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice crypts, I like. What is that tall flowing plant in the back left corner of your 20 high? Is that hygro angustifolia?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hows the baby?


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> New 65 gallon you say? Any plans for that one?
> 
> Real life does suck. Lol. But I have good reason for cutting my tanks down. 2 daughters will take a lot out of ya. But it is worth it.:biggrin:


We'll after we move and get it settled it's going to get cleaned up and used as a bare bottom holding tank for everything in the 75g while I upgrade that to a 125g and get the aqua soil, manzi, etc. Most likely the rainbows will not be in the 125g. I'm probably going to go to a school of rasboras and rummies with a lot of shrimps. 

So the 65g will either be a lower tech (lots of java fern and things) with the rainbows in there. OR its going to be salt water *gasp*. It has the perfect dimensions for a reef rock pile.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Love the 20g high. 

I want to know more about it. 
Are you injecting co2 in it? Plants? Ferts? Lighting?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

vincenz said:


> Nice crypts, I like. What is that tall flowing plant in the back left corner of your 20 high? Is that hygro angustifolia?


Thank you. And you nailed that plant on the head.:icon_smil



orchidman said:


> hows the baby?


Taking up a lot of my time. Lol. She is good. Growing way too fast.



rockwood said:


> We'll after we move and get it settled it's going to get cleaned up and used as a bare bottom holding tank for everything in the 75g while I upgrade that to a 125g and get the aqua soil, manzi, etc. Most likely the rainbows will not be in the 125g. I'm probably going to go to a school of rasboras and rummies with a lot of shrimps.
> 
> So the 65g will either be a lower tech (lots of java fern and things) with the rainbows in there. OR its going to be salt water *gasp*. It has the perfect dimensions for a reef rock pile.


125 and a reef tank? I will commence drooling now. I like the reef idea. When you do all that, what will you do with the 75?



Hilde said:


> Love the 20g high.
> 
> I want to know more about it.
> Are you injecting co2 in it? Plants? Ferts? Lighting?


Thank you. I am using DIY yeast reactor for the CO2. It is a two bottle system with an airstone for the diffuser. An AquaClear 30 with prefilter, and a Rio something-or-other for filtration. 2 15 watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs in simple clamp lamps for the lighting. Used Aquasoil capped with leveling sand for substrate. Ferts are every other day along with some Excel when algae starts popping up. 50% WC once a week. Lots of crypt wendtii plants, regular, red, and tropica. Peacock fern. B. monierrie, Java fern regular, trident, Philippine, and Windelov. Hygrophila "angustifolia". Myrio mattagrossens. Alternanthera reinicki, and Hygrophila polysperma "Rosanervig". For fauna, 2 L144 Albino Blue Eyed Short Fin Plecos, 8 Black neon tetras, 2 otos, and some Pineapple wag swordtails. Plus lots of ramshorn snails and pond snails. And I think I still have a few stems of L. repens x arcuata. I think that covers it all. Lol. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.:icon_smil


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> 125 and a reef tank? I will commence drooling now. I like the reef idea. When you do all that, what will you do with the 75?


It depends on where we're living. If I end up with renting a house that could be long term (like 3-4 years) like I want, I might keep it and set it up as my "low tech, rainbow/fern" tank. Otherwise I'll sell it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

rockwood said:


> It depends on where we're living. If I end up with renting a house that could be long term (like 3-4 years) like I want, I might keep it and set it up as my "low tech, rainbow/fern" tank. Otherwise I'll sell it.


That would suck to have to sell it. I like the idea of the upgrade though, and if you have to give it up, a 125 is a nice trade. I think the next serious tank I set up is going to be a 40 breeder. I am sick of playing with small water boxes. I want something bigger.:icon_smil


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

40B is good. I'm looking at getting my girlfriend one of those dimensions when we move. She wants a tank with "pretty fish" The LFBNP's in the 75 are "hers". lol.

(If you can't tell I gotta' feva', and the only prescription are more tanks!) 

Anyways, I tell you what.... IF it comes time to get rid of the tank I'll make you a deal on it and the stand if you're interested at that point. Oh, and my girlfriends family is from up there near Chicago (Dekalb) so we _might_ be able to arrange something for shipping .


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

rockwood said:


> 40B is good. I'm looking at getting my girlfriend one of those dimensions when we move. She wants a tank with "pretty fish" The LFBNP's in the 75 are "hers". lol.
> 
> Anyways, I tell you what.... IF it comes time to get rid of the tank I'll make you a deal on it and the stand if you're interested at that point. Oh, and my girlfriends family is from up there near Chicago (Dekalb) so we _might_ be able to arrange something for shipping .


Lol. My fiancee hates all the tank shuffling I do. I want down to one tank from 7 about a year ago and sold most of them only to want to set them all back up again. Lol. She will see fish she likes at the LFS and point them out to me, but she doesn't have any of her own at the moment. She really want a cichlid tank though. And she wants me to stop talking about a reef tank and get one already.:hihi:

As for your 75, I am going to start saving my pennies, and clearing my basement out. That would be awesome.:icon_eek::icon_smil


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

Woo! Finally a thread of yours that I can keep up with!

I love your 20H! And that pleco sure is purdy.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

kcartwright856 said:


> Woo! Finally a thread of yours that I can keep up with!
> 
> I love your 20H! And that pleco sure is purdy.


Haha! I agree - I got lost on the other one!

Congrats on starting management training, you never know where it will take you or what doors it can open : )

Absolutely love the new setups, esp. the 20H. The crypts are fantastic!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, they look really nice Cable and have to be easier to maintain.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

kcartwright856 said:


> Woo! Finally a thread of yours that I can keep up with!
> 
> I love your 20H! And that pleco sure is purdy.


Thank you. So far, of all the tanks I have had, the 20 high is my favorite. Lol. This one should be a bit better than the other. Not so many tanks, and not so many pages either. Lol.

And thanks on the pleco. I got them from msjinkzd on here. They are L144 Albino Blue Eyed Short Fin plecos. They are great fish, and worth every penny. I am going to get them some caves in the hopes that they will breed for me.



driftwoodhunter said:


> Haha! I agree - I got lost on the other one!
> 
> Congrats on starting management training, you never know where it will take you or what doors it can open : )
> 
> Absolutely love the new setups, esp. the 20H. The crypts are fantastic!


Lol. It should say something when I got lost in my own thread too. This will be much simpler and I am not going to lump any future tanks in it either. I will try to keep them all separate.

I told my boss when he hired me that I was in it for the long haul. I think that is why he is making me a manager. Hopefully I will stick with it long enough to get even further up the ladder this time. And thank you. I am so happy I finally found a job. Not the one I wanted, but it will do.

Thanks. I have had this tank up for a while now, but it always got lost in the other thread. And I found the secret to crypt success. Are you ready? here it is. AQUASOIL! Those plants need tons of nutrients at the roots, and used AS is making them thrive. So is the dirt in the 20 long. I think I already have plans for a bigger tank in the future, but I am for sure going to use good dirt or AS for it.



150EH said:


> Wow, they look really nice Cable and have to be easier to maintain.


Thanks man. It is going to be much easier to maintain. Easier to feed and dose now too. The only tank that is getting ferts is the 20 high. The 20 long will get them on water change day, and that is about it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

cableguy69846 said:


> I finally found a job. Not the one I wanted, but it will do.
> 
> I found the secret to crypt success. It is. AQUASOIL!


So what job did you get? What job were you aiming for?

I have crypts growing in my tank and don't have aqua soil. I had at 1 time added organic charcoal to the substrate (scott's top soil and cactus soil)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hilde said:


> So what job did you get? What job were you aiming for?
> 
> I have crypts growing in my tank and don't have aqua soil. I had at 1 time added organic charcoal to the substrate (scott's top soil and cactus soil)


I am working at Taco Bell at the moment. I wanted to go to another factory, but they all were either not hiring or wanted more experience than I have.

I have Miracle Gro Organic Choice Garden Soil in the 20long and it seems to be growing crypts as well as the AS, so I can see how that would work for you. I have not tried to mix my own substrates at all yet though. Maybe in the future I can give that a shot.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am working at Taco Bell at the moment. I wanted to go to another factory, but they all were either not hiring or *wanted more experience than I have.*


It's pretty frustrating. I saw an add a few weeks back about a laundry worker needing experience... Can I say I do my own laundry on my resume? :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> It's pretty frustrating. I saw an add a few weeks back about a laundry worker needing experience... *Can I say I do my own laundry on my resume?* :hihi:


Lol. If only it were that easy. I have a year experience running the machine I was running, and all the entry level positions, they want 5 years experience for it. It was crazy.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. If only it were that easy. I have a year experience running the machine I was running, and all the entry level positions, they want 5 years experience for it. It was crazy.


CnC machining? I come across a ton of jobs for CNC every day


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> CnC machining? I come across a ton of jobs for CNC every day


I wish. I was running a plastic extrusion machine. Or, learning how. It was a good job. Like playing with a giant playdo fun factory.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I wish. I was running a plastic extrusion machine. Or, learning how. It was a good job. Like playing with a giant playdo fun factory.:icon_smil


I wish I had CnC experience. I would be able too pick a job that I want, not try too get a job too pick me. There is listings everywhere, it's absurd.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> I wish I had CnC experience. I would be able too pick a job that I want, not try too get a job too pick me. There is listings everywhere, it's absurd.


You and me both man. And now days, you can't get the experience unless you go to school. It is ridiculous.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> You and me both man. And now days, you can't get the experience unless you go to school. It is ridiculous.


Yeah, it sucks. The thing that sucks is it is going too school, it's not taking a certification class or something like that. Everything is a 2-3 year program.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Yeah, it sucks. The thing that sucks is it is going too school, it's not taking a certification class or something like that. Everything is a 2-3 year program.


That is the biggest issue. It would be better if it were just a cert. But alas, life is a b***.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, I finally get around to getting some PVC caves for my plecos, and what do they do? My L144's dig a pit under the PVC. WTF?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha - I think that's pretty funny : )

I buy toys for my cats and they only want to play with the sales receipts...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Cable, I just saw this thread for the first time. Nice job on both tanks bro. I agree, I have too many irons in the fire and the tanks would be so much better if I only had 2 to focus on  I really like your big one. Ill be checking in and looking forward to updates(and chatter  )!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Haha - I think that's pretty funny : )
> 
> I buy toys for my cats and they only want to play with the sales receipts...


Lol. Same with my cats. The one loves the bags though.:hihi:



chad320 said:


> Hey Cable, I just saw this thread for the first time. Nice job on both tanks bro. I agree, I have too many irons in the fire and the tanks would be so much better if I only had 2 to focus on  I really like your big one. Ill be checking in and looking forward to updates(and chatter  )!!!


It is so much easier now. I am still planning a fish room, but I think I am going to take a different approach to it now. Maybe something involving a sump. Not 100% sure yet. And which tank are you talking about? The one is a 20 high and the other is a 20 long, lol. I will say this though. Life is so much simpler with only tank being hi tech-ish. The 20 long is low light and no ferts or CO2, and I am keeping it that way. I think I am going to do another 20 long in a few weeks, but it is going to be a bare bottom tank for some plecos and maybe shrimp. Low light and lots of driftwood. Not 100% on that though. And I may redo the 20 high soon. I want black sand and a canister filter for it. Lol. Is that doing too much?:hihi:


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it wkndracer that has that awesome stack of tanks, using the same water system? I can't remember now. Anyhow,someone has several tanks in a homemade wood rack - it's located in the corner of a room with lots of windows - and the way the tanks are connected for water filtration is genius.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Is it wkndracer that has that awesome stack of tanks, using the same water system? I can't remember now. Anyhow,someone has several tanks in a homemade wood rack - it's located in the corner of a room with lots of windows - and the way the tanks are connected for water filtration is genius.


Yep, that's him.:icon_smil


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

every time I see that set-up. I figure he could even design nuclear power plants - lol (with glow in the dark fish)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> every time I see that set-up. I figure he could even design nuclear power plants - lol (with glow in the dark fish)


Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I am starting to see spawning behavior amongst my plecos. Updates as the situation warrants.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

The tank pics look great. 
Did you line your clamp lights with anything?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaoslord said:


> The tank pics look great.
> Did you line your clamp lights with anything?


Thanks man. No, they are not lined with anything. I have them resting on the plastic so the metal is not on the glass. I tried some foam, but the tape failed. I may try to make some type of hood soon to hold them up and keep the cats out.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

How are things going up north???? Baby????? work????? warm?????? give it up.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> How are things going up north???? Baby????? work????? warm?????? give it up.


Things are good man. Baby is growing, work is killer. Currently in training to be a manager. Warm? Not so much. After those couple of weeks of 80's it has been back in the colder spectrum. 50's and such. Tanks are still up and running, and I have a few flowers in the emersed boxes. I am going to try and get some pics up later today.

How about you man?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Good but my tank had a major BBA problem so I just kept dosing Excel and tried not to look at it and it's doing better, it's been so nice here and I've cut the grass 3 or 4 times already, edged, mulched, etc., now I need to start on all my little projects like RO & a couple of pieces of plywood on the shed roof etc. I haven't felt like doing squat around the house for years but I'm chipping away at it this year.

I'm glad to here all is well and don't forget baby photo's in your updates, I may post a photo or two in my journal this week.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Good but my tank had a major BBA problem so I just kept dosing Excel and tried not to look at it and it's doing better, it's been so nice here and I've cut the grass 3 or 4 times already, edged, mulched, etc., now I need to start on all my little projects like RO & a couple of pieces of plywood on the shed roof etc. I haven't felt like doing squat around the house for years but I'm chipping away at it this year.
> 
> I'm glad to here all is well and don't forget baby photo's in your updates, I may post a photo or two in my journal this week.


Glad to hear things are starting to look up in your tank. Are you still planning on a major overhaul? What about the shrimp tank?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I want too but it's getting lower on my list of stuff to do, the truck needs brakes and tires, a oil change on the Harley just cost me $102 and I did the labor, so substrate money might be spent on other items, plus a vacation is in order. The shrip tank is also in limbo but doing ok without any livestock and it just got a little maintenance today but I would still like to wait on the RO unit before I try any more skrimps.

I must say my problems are small compared to you and non C having babies and Clint burning his house down, so dealing truck tires is not so bad as they will never cry, puke, or poop on me but it's still a great experience but I already had mine.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I want too but it's getting lower on my list of stuff to do, the truck needs brakes and tires, a oil change on the Harley just cost me $102 and I did the labor, so substrate money might be spent on other items, plus a vacation is in order. The shrip tank is also in limbo but doing ok without any livestock and it just got a little maintenance today but I would still like to wait on the RO unit before I try any more skrimps.
> 
> I must say my problems are small compared to you and non C having babies and Clint burning his house down, so dealing truck tires is not so bad as they will never cry, puke, or poop on me but it's still a great experience but I already had mine.


$102 for an oil change? Dayum. That is pricy. And this kid is my last one. Lol. No more after this.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I finally have some flowers in the greenhouses. Look.










The Angustifolia has some little purple ones.



































And the H. corymbrosa


















And, possibly the A. reneickii. Little white ones.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow that corymbosa is so different than the submersed form... Nice one with the flowers cable!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow that corymbosa is so different than the submersed form... Nice one with the flowers cable!


Thanks man. I have not tried it submerged yet. I think if I redo the 20 high, I may put a stem or two of it in there and see how it does.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

The Corymbosa is flowering nice. 
Are those the same crypts in your tank?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaoslord said:


> The Corymbosa is flowering nice.
> Are those the same crypts in your tank?


Thanks. It has tons of flowers on it now.
Some of the crypts are, Not all of them though. And I have some in the tanks that are not in here. I need to organize it all a bit better.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice flowers and plants Cable, did you ever try growing (emersed) the Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia, you know the Bamboo like plant that grows like a weed.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Nice flowers and plants Cable, did you ever try growing (emersed) the Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia, you know the Bamboo like plant that grows like a weed.


Yep. That is one of the ones flowering.:icon_cool It is the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th pics.:thumbsup:

And thanks 150.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Any details of the greenhouses setup? Im curious to see how your running that.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> Any details of the greenhouses setup? Im curious to see how your running that.


For sure man.:icon_cool

*Emersed set-ups

*Specs container 1

Tank - 110 qt clear tub with clear top
Filter - None
Lighting - Dual lamp T5HO with 39 watt 5500K and 39 watt 10,000K bulbs
CO2 - None
Substrate - Scott's Premium Potting Soil
Flora - A. Ficoidea, Crypt ?, B. Caroliniana, H. coryambrosa 'Angustifolia', HC, Crypts, Glosso.
Fauna - None

Specs container 2

Tank - 71 qt tub with clear top
Filter - none
Lighting - 2 x 20watt spiral CFL bulbs in clamp lamp fixtures.
CO2 - None
Substrate - MGOPS
Flora - Argentine Sword, H. corymbrosa 'Stricta', A. reneickii, DHG ' Belem', H. polysperma 'Rosanervig', DHG, Crypt ?.
Fauna - None

There are also some mosses and random Java Ferns scattered throughout the boxes too. They get misted with a water/fert mix every other day, and pruned when I am not lazy. Other then that, sometimes if I get ambitious, I change the water, but for now they are pretty much on auto pilot. Container 1 is the large and Container 2 is the small one.:thumbsup:

You can also find a bit more info here in the first few posts.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Look what I found in the 20 long today.


























Looks like a flower stalk to me.:icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Man it's been a while since a update photo, I'm just hoping that tanks not full of taco wrappers and spent servings of hot sauce!!!!

I guess I was on the wrong page, doh:iamwithst

What plant is that stalk coming from?????


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Man it's been a while since a update photo, I'm just hoping that tanks not full of taco wrappers and spent servings of hot sauce!!!!
> 
> I guess I was on the wrong page, doh:iamwithst
> 
> What plant is that stalk coming from?????


Lol. No taco wrappers. I need to do some maintenance today. The tanks look bad. Lol.

That stalk is coming from an anubias nana. It has not really done anything though.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

It may open under your water but seems to take a long time deciding it will. Very cool to get a bloom.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

ahhhhhhh!!!!!! I bet you haven't taken a photo of that beautiful little baby lately, got photo??


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> ahhhhhhh!!!!!! I bet you haven't taken a photo of that beautiful little baby lately, got photo??


It has been a while. I do have some pictures, just no time to post them. I will see what I can do later this week.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It has been about a month since I did any thing with the tanks. Finally got to it today.



























































That is all. Off to work now.roud:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's look'n good Cable, man you really love those snails and it looks like they are invading, those things would give me nightmares.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> It's look'n good Cable, man you really love those snails and it looks like they are invading, those things would give me nightmares.


Lol. Every time I drop an algae tab in there and my 5 year old sees them on it, she says they are having a party.

The more amazing part is that I took out a bunch today. I need to really go snail hunting. I wound up with all those from 3 I got from Bahugo. They breed more efficiently than rabbits.

And thanks man. I yanked a bunch of plants out of the 20 high. I don't want to deal with stem plants any more really. They grow way too fast for my taste.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, that Windelov fern is looking great in your 20L!! Your tanks are looking real nice but we still didnt see that baby pic yet either


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

chad320 said:


> Wow, that Windelov fern is looking great in your 20L!! Your tanks are looking real nice but we still didnt see that baby pic yet either


I know, he's witholding the Baby pics all to himself, I say we boycot his journal until we get pics with drool and formula, wait that could just be a photo of Cable.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to have left you all hanging. It has been really busy around here. With baby, work, pending nuptials, and the zoo, I have not really had time to do much. But I got some time today. So here goes.

The tanks are still running. Just barely, but running. I need to get back on top of maintenance and all that, but I will. I need to upgrade both tanks. I want to redo the 20high with some black sand and a canister filter. I am thinking an Eheim 2211. As for the shrimp tank, it needs some work, but I don't know what to do yet. It needs new dirt, and a better scape, but I have not had the time or the funds. It will happen though.









She has been taking up a lot of my time. Along with this as of late.








Yes. That tank is going to be salty.

But I did find some L144 eggs in the 20high a few days ago. I tool them out and put them in a breeder box until they hatched. They did. All but one that was not viable.
























The fry are about 4 days old, and I am currently cycling a sponge filter to put them in a 10 gallon tank. That is all for now. Check back later this week for more.:biggrin:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

She's a cutie Cable, but it looks like you scared her to death with the flash, next time give her some shades, Dad.

Cool on the L144's, I had sent Wkndracer a request for some of his but haven't heard from him, everybody is busy now that spring has sprung.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

wooo Cable long time no see. I was ready too stake out Taco Bell lol. How's nights treating you? 

Congrats on the fry, your going too cry soon now that they started spawning. Be prepared for a ton of eggs. 

I'm so jealous of your Salty setup. The people I am working for now (doing side work on their house, it is a friend of the family and they needed a laborer. It is me and the wifes brother doing most the work.) are putting in a huge garage 36'x36' half will be a 3 car garage, the other half will be a saltwater "store" because the wife imports saltwater corals and stuff. They are also building a custom rimless tank too be a room divider between the office and the living room in the house, I think it is like 300 gallons or something like that. I was holding my breath moving it too the porch so her brother could finish sealing it. It barley fit through the door and weights a good bit and we were inching it out and I was scared I would drop it. I had too rest it on my leg too reposition my arm too get it out. The whole 20 minutes it took I think I took 5 breaths all I was saying in my head was "Do not drop, do not drop do not drop, don't worry about it cutting your hand, just don't drop it" lol I've been getting more and more frustrated with my tank and was so close too buying crap for a Salty setup but I couldn't do it. Some of the corals and stuff out there are awesome, i think what killed me was "hmm I can buy like one a month" lol


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> She's a cutie Cable, but it looks like you scared her to death with the flash, next time give her some shades, Dad.
> 
> Cool on the L144's, I had sent Wkndracer a request for some of his but haven't heard from him, everybody is busy now that spring has sprung.


Lol. She was trying to fall asleep and I woke her up. :hihi: I'm a bad guy, I know. Lol.

If all the L144's survive and wknd does not come through, let me know. Might be willing to share.roud:



Bahugo said:


> wooo Cable long time no see. I was ready too stake out Taco Bell lol. How's nights treating you?
> 
> Congrats on the fry, your going too cry soon now that they started spawning. Be prepared for a ton of eggs.
> 
> I'm so jealous of your Salty setup. The people I am working for now (doing side work on their house, it is a friend of the family and they needed a laborer. It is me and the wifes brother doing most the work.) are putting in a huge garage 36'x36' half will be a 3 car garage, the other half will be a saltwater "store" because the wife imports saltwater corals and stuff. They are also building a custom rimless tank too be a room divider between the office and the living room in the house, I think it is like 300 gallons or something like that. I was holding my breath moving it too the porch so her brother could finish sealing it. It barley fit through the door and weights a good bit and we were inching it out and I was scared I would drop it. I had too rest it on my leg too reposition my arm too get it out. The whole 20 minutes it took I think I took 5 breaths all I was saying in my head was "Do not drop, do not drop do not drop, don't worry about it cutting your hand, just don't drop it" lol I've been getting more and more frustrated with my tank and was so close too buying crap for a Salty setup but I couldn't do it. Some of the corals and stuff out there are awesome, i think what killed me was "hmm I can buy like one a month" lol


Lol. It has been a while. Nights are ok. Management training is killing me though. I had to go out to Joliet Tuesday and Wednesday to get my food and sanitation class taken care of. Talk about boring.

I think the weather change set them off. The tank gets up to about 82* in the summer and I think that is what did it. I need to get the 10 gallon going for the fry pretty quick. I am looking forward to more eggs if I can rear the fry I have and sell them off. That is what I wanted them for in the first place.

That would be an awesome setup. I want a system that is a few thousand gallons at some point in my life. Lol. (I dream big:hihi And I hear ya on moving a tank that big that is not mine. But it would be awesome to have. Glad to hear you are working too. How is the job going man? As for you having a salty setup, go for it. Take it slow. Works out better that way. Took me a week just to get this one up, and that was me moving as fast as possible. A little bit a month is not a bad thing. Adding corals is like adding fish. You have to feed them and they produce waste, so doing one a month would be good for your tank. You should try it out. Check out some of the forums if nothing else.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just threw a tank together for the L144 pleco babies. Gonna move them over in a few days.










It is a 10gal tank with the back painted black. It has a heater, sponge filter (sponge is in the 20high to cycle), 3 pieces of DW (2 are floating), and some PVC caves. On Tuesday, I am gonna move the sponge over and take out the two airstones. I am also going to add a bunch of Java Fern. The light is a 15watt 8,000K strip light. I am going to find something closer to the 6500K range so I can get some algae going and for the plants I will add. Going to keep it bare bottom as it will be easier to clean and easier to get the fish out when the time comes.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice job on the fry tank, I always love bubble stones! Boy they are really going to like that all you need is some Frog Bit for them to eat!

Hey we all torture our kids, I threw my sons head into the ceiling (lightly) and it threw off my timing so I missed the catch and dropped him, he's 25 now and they still dog me every time I pick up a baby.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Nice job on the fry tank, I always love bubble stones! Boy they are really going to like that all you need is some Frog Bit for them to eat!
> 
> Hey we all torture our kids, I threw my sons head into the ceiling (lightly) and it threw off my timing so I missed the catch and dropped him, he's 25 now and they still dog me every time I pick up a baby.


Thanks man. I hope the DW sinks soon though. I don't want to have to boil it again.

Lol. That is funny.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

A few pics of the fry tank now with fry and parents and shrimp house keeping.:bounce:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank looks good Cable! Check my reply too your post in my thread. I might get a chance too go salty!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Cable that looks nice and clean for the fry, I like it. Did all of them make it after the move and how many do you think you have?

I said this somewhere else too but check out the new 10 gallon in my signature.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks good Cable! Check my reply too your post in my thread. I might get a chance too go salty!


Thanks man. It is going to be nice and easy to take care of compared to my other tanks. Lol. Even with all the fry. Should I peer pressure you to go salty? All the cool kids are doing it.:icon_eek: ......... :hihi:



150EH said:


> Cable that looks nice and clean for the fry, I like it. Did all of them make it after the move and how many do you think you have?
> 
> I said this somewhere else too but check out the new 10 gallon in my signature.


Thanks. There are around 30 to 50 in there. (I think) As far as I know, all but 3 made it as they escaped the breeder when they were in the 20 high. And of all the eggs, only one was non viable. So it was a pretty good turn out for them breeding in a tank full of maniacs (black neons, and swordtails. OH MY!). Now I am just going to have to watch to see if all the fry make it. Going to make a 20 long setup like this when I can build a rack to hold three of them.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice nice nice Cable. Where is your journal of the zoo? don't tell me you have journals for every single tank you have....LOL


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> Nice nice nice Cable. Where is your journal of the zoo? don't tell me you have journals for every single tank you have....LOL


I used to. I took down all but these tanks though. I only had 2 20gallons for a while with the baby and all, but I needed the tank for the pleco fry.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The only way I can count that many fish is with a photo and at feeding time is best when they are all gathered around the kill. :eek5:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> The only way I can count that many fish is with a photo and at feeding time is best when they are all gathered around the kill. :eek5:


Lol. I counted them before I took them out of the breeder. Or, tried to at least. I know what you mean though. There are a lot in there, I know that.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Couple of updates. Well, not so much updates as pictures really.roud:

First off, WTH?!?!


















Not sure what is up with the 20long. But it is driving me nuts.

On to some baby pictures. Pleco babies, that is. :hihi:




























That is all.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks like your getting ready for some green water??

The Pleco fry are just too cool, as far as I'm concerned you could post those every day.

What are you feeding them, that looks like a piece of a Toll House chocolate chip cookie?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> It looks like your getting ready for some green water??
> 
> The Pleco fry are just too cool, as far as I'm concerned you could post those every day.
> 
> What are you feeding them, that looks like a piece of a Toll House chocolate chip cookie?


I haven't the slightest clue. It was sorta clear when I did a water change on Friday, then today, BAM. That.

Maybe once a week at least. Not sure if I have the time to do it every day.

Lol. Cookies for dinner, and candy for lunch. :hihi: Not really. It is a Hikari algae wafer. The shrimp love them too and they are readily available at almost any pet store with a fish section. The adults have been eating that since I got them, and my cherries only get that.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, that's cloudy indeed Cable. WTH??? indeed. I hope that you figure it out why.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> Wow, that's cloudy indeed Cable. WTH??? indeed. I hope that you figure it out why.


Thanks man. I think it has something to do with my lack of maintenance over the last couple of weeks. That is ok though. I think I want to redo that tank again anyway. Not happy with the dirt.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I figured out why the one tank was really cloudy and a mess. Lack of maintenance for like 3 weeks, and the L104 plecos were runnin' around tearin' @#$% up. Oh well. I have plans to move them to a BB tank soon. Lots of tank plans in the works. I should have some pics up later today. Lemme finish playin' in the water.:icon_smil


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW............Plecos did this? are you serious?...........Blaming on the fish, yeah uh huh........LOL


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> WOW............Plecos did this? are you serious?...........Blaming on the fish, yeah uh huh........LOL


Yep. Two of them. They started throwing sand around, and the dirt started coming up. 75% water change later, it still looks terrible.:icon_roll


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did tank maintenance today. For the first time in, I don't know how long.

Let's start with the Pleco tank.














































The 20 long.










On second thought, let's just move on from that one.

The 20 high.





































The salty fun.




























So, I am planning on replacing the 20high with one of the 28gal rimless I got a while back. Gonna get an Eheim for it too, probably keep the same lights though, and go for a better CO2 setup. Not sure if I am gonna keep the AS or use something different. I may do florite black. Either way I go, I know I am ditching the sand. It is way too bright. As for the 20 long, all those plants will go in the rimless when I get it set up and the tank will go BB and be home to some plecos and shrimp. The pleco tank is also going to be upgraded to a 20 long. When is all this gonna happen? I have no clue. But soon.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha, gotta love a plan that plays itself out as it goes  I really like your tanks. Your Balansae is super nice! Ive always wanted to do a super creepy tank with these. I like your maintenance schedule too  It kinda matches mine :hihi: Lame in the Summer and too much in the winter, lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Haha, gotta love a plan that plays itself out as it goes  I really like your tanks. Your Balansae is super nice! Ive always wanted to do a super creepy tank with these. I like your maintenance schedule too  It kinda matches mine :hihi: Lame in the Summer and too much in the winter, lol.


Meh. I figure I will fly by the seat of my pants as I usually never keep to a set schedule anyway. Lol. My reef tank is just going up and I planned to have it done 3 years ago. ROFL!!! Lol. I kinda like my maintenance schedule too. Except I can't do that on the plec tank. The fry would probably rise up and kill me. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

give me some salty updates! Pm me those forums too btw


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> give me some salty updates! Pm me those forums too btw


Oh yeah. I almost forgot about that. Gimme a min and I will get them to ya. All I really have to do is get my skimmer working and get a substrate. Then it is going to be replacing older/smaller pumps and light bulbs.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice, nice, nice, but the salty would break my budget quickly. We have a good LFS for salty with tons of live rock, frags, etc., ok enough dirty talk this is a FW forum.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha, salty is what drove me to FW  I used to frag corals, mushrooms, and zoos, in the 90s. Bob Goemans and Julian Sprung are some damn fine mentors  It was too much work for my laid back lifestyle tho


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Nice, nice, nice, but the salty would break my budget quickly. We have a good LFS for salty with tons of live rock, frags, etc., ok enough dirty talk this is a FW forum.


It is expensive, but now, it is gonna be a slow stocking it. And I still have stuff to get or replace on it. Need to make a new stand too.



chad320 said:


> Haha, salty is what drove me to FW  I used to frag corals, mushrooms, and zoos, in the 90s. Bob Goemans and Julian Sprung are some damn fine mentors  It was too much work for my laid back lifestyle tho


Lol. Now with all the automation equipment they have, it is getting easier.:icon_smil


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like the salty fish colors, I would also like to start a lake Malawi Cichlid tank one day, the also have nice color.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I like the salty fish colors, I would also like to start a lake Malawi Cichlid tank one day, the also have nice color.


I love the salty fish colors. This is my favorite fish. Probably won't have one in this tank, but when I upgrade to a 40b, I will have one for sure. The chiclids are nice looking too. I have heard that they are harder than salty tanks though. I think cuz of the crazy water params they need.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So. I have some projects I want to do this summer. One of them is to replace my current 20 gallon high with one of the 28gallon rimless tanks I got from Malay. (If you followed my other thread, you will know I got 2 of them.) Well one had a leak and I didn't know which one. So, I am going to reseal both of them before I use them. Well I got one done.





































Now, I still need to build a stand for this one and figure out what equipment I want to use. I think I am going to stick with the same lights I have on the 20high right now. It is simple, cheap, and grows plants like a boss. I know I want to run a canister filter on it and some type of decent CO2 system. Just not sure on what yet. I am leaning towards an Eheim for the filter and a Paintball setup for the CO2. Not sure on substrate or anything else yet. I know it is going to get the plants from the 20high and the 20 long. Along with most of the fish. No swordtails this time though. All that brings me to my next project.



















I am going to be making a rack that will hold 3 20 gallon long tanks. This tank is going to be for my L144 plecos and fry. I painted the back and bottom as I am going to be running it bare bottom. The other 20 long will also go bare bottom and I may try to breed my L104's in it. I will also be buying a couple more of those fish. I lost one, and I think the others are getting pretty old. Both tanks will have sponge filters and some form of cheap low light. I am thinking a single 2 foot T8 shop light if I can find it. That is all going to start happening once I have all the equipment for my reef tank. That shouldn't take too long. When I get paid on Tuesday, I am gonna get the sandbed and skimmer taken care of which will only leave the return pump, lightbulbs, and some powerheads. Once I get these projects done, I am going to try to get the fish room I had planned to have by now. We will see what happens in the coming months though.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That Flame Angel fish is a nice looking fish, my Doctor has a Lake Malawi tank in the waiting area and they are all beautiful but there is one that is a bright peach color with white lips and the top of the dorsal fin is also pure white and it's a cool looking fish. I did try to look up the water parameters on the Lake Malawi tank but I need to look further.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Going to move this here too.

So. I have some projects I want to do this summer. One of them is to replace my current 20 gallon high with one of the 28gallon rimless tanks I got from Malay. (If you followed my other thread, you will know I got 2 of them.) Well one had a leak and I didn't know which one. So, I am going to reseal both of them before I use them. Well I got one done.





































Now, I still need to build a stand for this one and figure out what equipment I want to use. I think I am going to stick with the same lights I have on the 20high right now. It is simple, cheap, and grows plants like a boss. I know I want to run a canister filter on it and some type of decent CO2 system. Just not sure on what yet. I am leaning towards an Eheim for the filter and a Paintball setup for the CO2. Not sure on substrate or anything else yet. I know it is going to get the plants from the 20high and the 20 long. Along with most of the fish. No swordtails this time though. All that brings me to my next project.



















I am going to be making a rack that will hold 3 20 gallon long tanks. This tank is going to be for my L144 plecos and fry. I painted the back and bottom as I am going to be running it bare bottom. The other 20 long will also go bare bottom and I may try to breed my L104's in it. I will also be buying a couple more of those fish. I lost one, and I think the others are getting pretty old. Both tanks will have sponge filters and some form of cheap low light. I am thinking a single 2 foot T8 shop light if I can find it. That is all going to start happening once I have all the equipment for my reef tank. That shouldn't take too long. When I get paid on Tuesday, I am gonna get the sandbed and skimmer taken care of which will only leave the return pump, lightbulbs, and some powerheads. Once I get these projects done, I am going to try to get the fish room I had planned to have by now. We will see what happens in the coming months though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> That Flame Angel fish is a nice looking fish, my Doctor has a Lake Malawi tank in the waiting area and they are all beautiful but there is one that is a bright peach color with white lips and the top of the dorsal fin is also pure white and it's a cool looking fish. I did try to look up the water parameters on the Lake Malawi tank but I need to look further.


I have not looked too deep into it, but I know there are forums dedicated to chiclids.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

If you reseal those after you clean them good to get rid of the old silicone, just put a tiny thin bead of new silicone then only drag your finger through it once, if there is a part you don't like don't try to run your finger again just wait and remove that seam after it sets and run a new bead, that's really the trick to a good silicone bead, only one pass.

Nice tanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> If you reseal those after you clean them good to get rid of the old silicone, just put a tiny thin bead of new silicone then only drag your finger through it once, if there is a part you don't like don't try to run your finger again just wait and remove that seam after it sets and run a new bead, that's really the trick to a good silicone bead, only one pass.
> 
> Nice tanks!!!!!!!!!!


There was not much silicone to begin with, so I wanted a little bit wider of a bead. (Don't really trust rimless tanks.) So, that is why it is so wide. I have plans to hide the corners anyway. Just need to get to the point of making the stand now. Lol.

Thanks man.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Nice tanks 

I'd love to have a Malawi aquarium sometime too (I did when I was much younger and didn't know what I was doing...yeah lets not go into the experience.) I'd say dealing with their territoriality and agression would be more difficult than water parameters. Then again, it helps if you live in an area where your water is liquid rock (like me!)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaos_Being said:


> Nice tanks
> 
> I'd love to have a Malawi aquarium sometime too (I did when I was much younger and didn't know what I was doing...yeah lets not go into the experience.) I'd say dealing with their territoriality and agression would be more difficult than water parameters. Then again, it helps if you live in an area where your water is liquid rock (like me!)


Thanks man.

The fiancee wants a chiclid tank, and I told her, "Not until we have the room for a 125 at the least." Time to start working on the basement. *facepalm*


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

LOL, good call on that. The bigger the better. If I were to get one, I'd probably opt for the basement also.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaos_Being said:


> LOL, good call on that. The bigger the better. If I were to get one, I'd probably opt for the basement also.


Lol. I am trying to get one part of it clean so I can set up a fish room. I want a bigger reef tank, and the only way that is gonna happen, is if we move (not likely) or if I take over half the basement and get a fish room (likely). If I could score a decent large tank, I would set one up for her. Or a piranha tank. She want one of those too. (Did I mention, I love that woman?) Lol.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I am trying to get one part of it clean so I can set up a fish room. I want a bigger reef tank, and the only way that is gonna happen, is if we move (not likely) or if I take over half the basement and get a fish room (likely). If I could score a decent large tank, I would set one up for her. Or a piranha tank. She want one of those too. (Did I mention, I love that woman?) Lol.


Yes, sounds like you got a good one. I'd say you're a lucky man!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chaos_Being said:


> Yes, sounds like you got a good one. I'd say you're a lucky man!


Lol. She is even pushing for me to start some sort of business with fish tanks. I wouldn't mind having a coral farm or something. We even talked about opening a pet store.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I wish you lived closer we could try a joint venture, there are tons of business rental properties here renting for cheap. Sometimes you can work out good deals on properties that have been sitting vacant, like a year of no rent so you can focus on getting your setup in the store. Rachael's store is her basement, little tanks everywhere and for small things like shrimp she uses nanos but you really don't need many big tanks which is a good thing in keeping more variety.

Back to the silicone, the tank corners are already set so now it's easy to cut it all out and use a thin bead, if the tanks were taller and held a lot of water it would be different but to calculate load and glass thickness almost all the beef is needed due to height of the glass.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I wish you lived closer we could try a joint venture, there are tons of business rental properties here renting for cheap. Sometimes you can work out good deals on properties that have been sitting vacant, like a year of no rent so you can focus on getting your setup in the store. Rachael's store is her basement, little tanks everywhere and for small things like shrimp she uses nanos but you really don't need many big tanks which is a good thing in keeping more variety.
> 
> Back to the silicone, the tank corners are already set so now it's easy to cut it all out and use a thin bead, if the tanks were taller and held a lot of water it would be different but to calculate load and glass thickness almost all the beef is needed due to height of the glass.


Too bad we couldn't make that work. I wouldn't mind doing that for a living.

I am gonna do the water test tomorrow. Plus, I still have time if I want to redo it at all.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I would make sure you test the tanks you reseal, most rimless tanks will leak inbetween the panels of glass not the bead in the corner. 95% of the strength is between the glass


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> I would make sure you test the tanks you reseal, most rimless tanks will leak inbetween the panels of glass not the bead in the corner. 95% of the strength is between the glass


I can see how that would happen. One of the reasons I don't trust rimless tanks. Don't think I could ever get one bigger than what I have now. I am gonna do the leak test for sure. Not gonna bring it in the house until it passes with flying colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

For sure! Check out the overload of crypts I just pulled out of the shrimp tank lol


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

cableguy69846 said:


> I can see how that would happen. One of the reasons I don't trust rimless tanks. Don't think I could ever get one bigger than what I have now. I am gonna do the leak test for sure. Not gonna bring it in the house until it passes with flying colors.:thumbsup:


That's definately a good idea, especially if there are women living in the house!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> That's definately a good idea, especially if there are women living in the house!


Man, you can say that again.

I almost got the 20long cleared up too. 50% water changes every day so far. I can't wait to redo it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Look what I woke up to.










Pretty awesome.

Ok, one question. Both times they have spawned, they have not laid the eggs in the PVC cave I have given to them. Right now I have 3/4" PVC in there. One fish just barely fits. You think I should replace it with 1"?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW............more eggs? Lucky you.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW............more eggs? Lucky you.


Lol. Yeah. Now I just need to find tank space for all the fry. Lol.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Yeah. Now I just need to find tank space for all the fry. Lol.


Well, I have a lot of spaces in my 140g (ahahahah). Don't worry, my fish are friendly fish. And I only have 2 BN. Btw, are they the long fins?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> Well, I have a lot of spaces in my 140g (ahahahah). Don't worry, my fish are friendly fish. And I only have 2 BN. Btw, are they the long fins?


I would be very happy to see a couple go in that tank. They are the short finned variety, but they are offspring from Msjinkzd who is a sponsor on here. I got two fish from her and they are the ones spitting out eggs now. Very good fish. If you ever get the chance to order from her, do it. I would be happy to share the ones I have though. Shoot me a PM sometime, and we can figure something out.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That would go right next to your eggs and toast in the south, nice! I would try a larger diameter if you want them to lay the eggs in the tube. I haven't had a breading pair of fish in such a long time but I always like when it happens, have fun.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> That would go right next to your eggs and toast in the south, nice! I would try a larger diameter if you want them to lay the eggs in the tube. I haven't had a breading pair of fish in such a long time but I always like when it happens, have fun.


Lol. Only in a fancy restaurant. CAVIAR!! I think I am gonna swap out the 3/4" for some 1" after these eggs hatch.


----------



## whiteblaze 27 (Apr 17, 2012)

nice! i like the fish!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

whiteblaze 27 said:


> nice! i like the fish!


Thanks.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You don't know what youa re getting yourself into, they will be swarming eventually lol.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> You don't know what youa re getting yourself into, they will be swarming eventually lol.


Lol. You're not kiddin. I think I may split them up for a few weeks. At least until the fry get to sellin size.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Now that you made an appearance you know what we want, photos of tanks or babies!!!

BTW I'm still in love with the Pleco fry!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any updates ?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Any updates ?


I will have to see what I can do.:icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well. I am bach-ish. I have been a bit busy lately. Got a promotion at work. With that, comes 40 hours a week. That is good and bad. More money, less time on here.:hihi: Fish tanks are still running, and I am still planning some upgrades and change ups. On top of that, my little one is going to turn 6 months in like a week, and my oldest turned 6 today.









She has been taking up a lot of time, but it is so worth it.

On another note,








Yep, I got hitched. Now that all that is said and done though, I can start putting some time and money into the tanks again. Maybe one of these days, I will get some pics of the tanks up.:biggrin:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad your baby is doing well! And congrats on the marriage! Guess you're letting some hair grow back on your head


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Glad your baby is doing well! And congrats on the marriage! Guess you're letting some hair grow back on your head


Thanks. 

Lol. Trying to bring back the mohawk.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats Cable at work and on the wedding. Family first, Tanks second. LOL


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations Cable on the wedding and both of the kids, time flies and the little one is six months already. Congratulations on the promotion too but if you want to keep your boss happy there are no Mohawks so have your new wife smack you in the back of the head for me.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> Congrats Cable at work and on the wedding. Family first, Tanks second. LOL





150EH said:


> Congratulations Cable on the wedding and both of the kids, time flies and the little one is six months already. Congratulations on the promotion too but if you want to keep your boss happy there are no Mohawks so have your new wife smack you in the back of the head for me.


Thanks guys.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It has been a while. Finallly got around to messing with the tanks today. After not touching them for a while. Not much has changed in them. I did, however, take down my emersed setups. They got taken over by some weird fungus that killed a bunch of stuff. I will put them back up, but probably not until the baby is a bit older. On the other hand. All three tanks are still up and running.

20 high.

































20 long.









L144 tank.









































































That is all for now. The reef tank is still going too, but it needs a little TLC.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What type of fungus did you get in your emersed setup? 

Are you sick of breeding bristlenose yet? LOL They are growing up quick!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Why is your 20L so murky as well?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> What type of fungus did you get in your emersed setup?
> 
> Are you sick of breeding bristlenose yet? LOL They are growing up quick!


Not sure. It was some white cotton looking mess. It took out a lot of my stem plants, and all of my HC and started on the glosso and DHG as well. I have plans to do it again, but not sure how soon.

No eggs since the last batch. I really need to get them in a bigger tank really soon though.



diwu13 said:


> Why is your 20L so murky as well?


Not sure. I know it has something to do with the sand and dirt, but not sure what is wrong with it.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Not sure. I know it has something to do with the sand and dirt, but not sure what is wrong with it.


Has it been cloudy for a while. Or just after you stirred up the substrate? I know dirt clouds up the water a ton :O!

Btw.. you shaved your head again haha? Can't help checking you out in the reflections :flick:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Has it been cloudy for a while. Or just after you stirred up the substrate? I know dirt clouds up the water a ton :O!
> 
> Btw.. you shaved your head again haha? Can't help checking you out in the reflections :flick:


It has been cloudy for a while now. Not sure what is causing it. I am just gonna pull the sand and dirt and redo the whole thing soon.

Lol. That is an ongoing thing with me.:hihi: I am gonna have hair again though.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It is finally clearing up.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> It has been cloudy for a while now. Not sure what is causing it. I am just gonna pull the sand and dirt and redo the whole thing soon.
> 
> Lol. That is an ongoing thing with me.:hihi: I am gonna have hair again though.


Replace dirt with more dirt? Or will you be leaving the fraternity :|

Hair grows and gets shaved with the seasons. Dun dun dun


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Replace dirt with more dirt? Or will you be leaving the fraternity :|
> 
> Hair grows and gets shaved with the seasons. Dun dun dun


I am thinking of putting new dirt in and capping it with some florite black or black sand instead of what I have now. Not sure though. But I will not be leaving the fraternity, that is for sure.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Doing some tank shuffling today. Got some Flourite, dirt, and am going to pick up my sponge filters today. Should have some pics later on.

Sent from my Huawei-U8652 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sold some fish and shrimp and picked up my sponge filters today. Everything from the 20 long went into a 10 gallon holding tank and got the 20 fitted. Planting and capping tomorrow.



Sent from my Huawei-U8652 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sent from my Huawei-U8652 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

In your 20L is that C. Balansae?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

> In your 20L is that C. Balansae?


I am pretty sure it is.

Sent from my Huawei-U8652 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Progress.









Sent from my Huawei-U8652 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Planted. Need to figure out some different driftwood though. I don't want to put that huge piece of mopani back in.










Sent from my Huawei-U8652 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

It is finished. Finally. I am pretty happy with it too. Now I just need to find some Driftwood. I really should have used some rock in this one though. Maybe when I redo the 20 high. Anyway, pics. 

FTS









Left Side









Right Side









Holding Tank









Totally crooked. Sorry about that. I am hoping the fish will only have to be in the holding tank for a week or so. I am going to be doing frequent water changes on the 20 long for a while. The holding tank is sitting in the middle of my daughters room blocking stuff. I don't want it there. I am also going to break up the plants on the huge piece of Mopani wood, and spread them out in the 20long on smaller pieces. The other tanks may also get some more plants too. I am also going to be getting a couple more L104 plecos as I think I have 2 females and both may be carying eggs. Not sure though. They have fat bellies and are impossible to photograph. The cories and the tetras are going to be moved to another tank though. I am going to put them in the 20 high and get rid of the sword tails in there. That's all for now.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... why the river bed colored flourite? Didn't like the black or solid coloration?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Hm... why the river bed colored flourite? Didn't like the black or solid coloration?


They didn't have the black and I didn't want to pay six bucks extra to ship it.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm.. where did you order flourite online? Drfosternsmith?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Hm.. where did you order flourite online? Drfosternsmith?


I was looking on marine depot.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tank is clear and looking better. Now I just need to stop being lazy and put some driftwwod in the tank.


























Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Of course this wold happen.










The day after I sell all but maybe 7 babies out of the tank and do a 95% water change, they go and lay more eggs.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool, what crypts do you have in there apart from the Balansae?

Lol I wish my BNP's would hurry up and mature, make me some babies!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Cool, what crypts do you have in there apart from the Balansae?
> 
> Lol I wish my BNP's would hurry up and mature, make me some babies!


Not really sure anymore. I need to wait until they grow some decent leaves. In my hiatus, all the larger leaves died on them and were replaced by small leaves for the most part. Now that it is redone and looking decent though, maybe I will keep up with the maintenance a bit better.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL, did you bring your blue eyes into animal island? I Was in there the other day and saw a ton of them and thought about you


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> LOL, did you bring your blue eyes into animal island? I Was in there the other day and saw a ton of them and thought about you


Yes I did. I brought a bunch of cherry shrimp in too. If they sell well, I am going to do my best to keep him in supply. Are all your critters still breeding for you?

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yes I did. I brought a bunch of cherry shrimp in too. If they sell well, I am going to do my best to keep him in supply. Are all your critters still breeding for you?
> 
> Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


My shrimp are, you should see all the babies I just cleaned out of my canister filter (I took off the stupid sponge because they slow everything down way to much, I figured I can scoop them out of my canister when time comes). There was over 100+ and that's not even including the babies that got flushed. 

I took the pvc pipe out for the pleco's, I'm pretty sure they still spawn but the eggs get eaten or something. 

My panda cories keep spawning but I never remove the eggs, so they get eaten. 

I'm pretty sure my pygmy cories are going to spawn too... those I may have to try and raise, because they are cute and tiny lol. 

Still hoping for the desert gobies to spawn, I saw a birthing tube on one of the females so maybe *fingers crossed* 

Angels are gone so I don't have to deal with them anymore. 


Just out of curiosity how much did you get for cherries at animal island?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> My shrimp are, you should see all the babies I just cleaned out of my canister filter (I took off the stupid sponge because they slow everything down way to much, I figured I can scoop them out of my canister when time comes). There was over 100+ and that's not even including the babies that got flushed.
> 
> I took the pvc pipe out for the pleco's, I'm pretty sure they still spawn but the eggs get eaten or something.
> 
> ...


I fished a bunch of shrimp out of my AC20's too when I took them off the tank. I hear ya on the prefilter. One of the reasons I am switching to sponge filters in that tank. Although, in hind sight, I wish I would have gotten the ones that attach to the wall instead. *facepalm* What shrimp do you still have breeding. I wouldn't mind starting a colony of Crystal shrimp if I can get some decent stock. And, I need to diversify the gene pool in my cherries a bit.

What do you have in the tank with the plecos? Maybe they just want a bigger cave? Or they need to be by themselves?

You might get a pretty penny around here if you can get the cories to spawn and rear the eggs. They are quickly becoming pretty popular.

And, yes, pygmey cories are cute and tiny. I want to try to get some more Habrosus cories and get them to spawn, but I need a shelf first.

Good luck with the gobies. And how long ago did you get rid of the angels? If they are gone, what do you have in the 56 gallon?

I got a buck a fish for the L144's, and $15 for about 30 shrimp. I sold them to him to test the waters a bit. If they sell well, he can up his price a bit more, and I will get more, but need to see if people will buy them all first.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got a metal shelf from work. Look for a rack soon.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

OH YEA! Rack setup !


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> OH YEA! Rack setup !


I think it is going to be my fall/winter project.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------

